# Places to listen to home theater systems in Shanghai



## Simse (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello!

I'm moving to Shanghai from Denmark in a month. Right now I'm here on vacation, and I went to a computer center (can't rememeber name, not far from Hilton). They didn't have any audio systems at all.

I'm looking for Sony, Pioneer and/or LG 5.1 home-theater systems for about 4.000-6.000RMB. I've been looking on Newegg.cn, Amazon.cn and JD.com. Amazon had some awesome deals, but I really want to listen before buying.

Can any of you give me a name of place, maybe an address?

Any help would be much, much apreciated.

Sincerely,
Simon.


----------

